# Reversing Clutch handle?



## rmpitzer (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a 1971 Ariens 10,000 series blower..... you know, one of the old ones where if you let go of the machine, it drives it's self until you get back on your feet and run after it (not that I would know from experience or anything :icon_whistling: ).

I'm wondering if anyone has ever reversed the clutch handle so it works like the newer ones, where you have to squeeze the handle to make it go, and if so, what parts were used?

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You arent the first to ask the question:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...u-convert-old-style-clutch-deadman-style.html

But I have never seen it actually done..

Scot


----------



## rmpitzer (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the link. I tried doing a search, but, obviously, wasn't very successful!

BTW, love your website, thanks SO much for providing all that info on these old machines! 

-Rich


----------



## ineedmorecowbell (Nov 1, 2016)

Good evening, I too have the older style (1968) which, when the clutch lever is released the machine will devour everything in it's path unguided. It didn't appear from the previous link that somebody has actually performed the operation. I am curious to know whether there are documented cases of something relatively simple working out. First winter with the beast and want to make sure it's as safe as I can reasonably make it.
Thank you, John


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Outboard-Engine-Switch-Lanyard/dp/B00SWDZ4G2

this ^^ is what i have been planning to do to my vintage ariens. would be a bit of a pita at times, but easier than re-engineering !


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

What I would like to see is going back to the old school type controls. More than once while plodding along in a snow with my ancient machine the auger starts to rise, the front end shimmies and immediately I throw into reverse reversing the auger, impeller and wheels. Poke the snow with my foot and sure enough a piece of branch from the overhead oaks has broken off during the storm.

By the time the machines of today would stop it is probably too late before chomping a good chunk of it.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> What I would like to see is going back to the old school type controls. More than once while plodding along in a snow with my ancient machine the auger starts to rise, the front end shimmies and immediately I throw into reverse reversing the auger, impeller and wheels. Poke the snow with my foot and sure enough a piece of branch from the overhead oaks has broken off during the storm.
> 
> By the time the machines of today would stop it is probably too late before chomping a good chunk of it.


AHH.. the augers don't change direction, only the wheels for reverse.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

That would depend on the machine!

If the augers are driven from the wheels like on my old Hahn-Eclipse, they'll reverse when the wheels do (and stop when the wheels do).

The impeller I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

*Another Wise Guy?*



rmpitzer said:


> I have a 1971 Ariens 10,000 series blower..... you know, one of the old ones where if you let go of the machine, it drives it's self until you get back on your feet and run after it (not that I would know from experience or anything :icon_whistling: ).
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has ever reversed the clutch handle so it works like the newer ones, where you have to squeeze the handle to make it go, and if so, what parts were used?
> 
> ...


Rich: Here's a better idea - SELL your vintage Ariens to someone who knows how to operate a snowblower and go buy a newer one. If you get a 1974 or newer, you'll have the controls you seek without all the hassle and heartache of carving up a vintage machine. Solves all your problems sweet and easy. 
Don't act like there is something wrong with the unit when you go to sell it,either.
These machines are as much appreciated as suicide shifters are on Harleys.
It just takes a certain kind of man to handle them.
Now, s'cuse me while I cinch up my cojones and swagger out the door.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

ELaw said:


> That would depend on the machine!
> If the augers are driven from the wheels like on my old Hahn-Eclipse, they'll reverse when the wheels do (and stop when the wheels do).
> The impeller I'm not so sure about.


The old Snowbirds (early sixties) had everything driven off the main (20mm) shaft that went from back of machine where two pulleys and belts one reverse the other forward, to the front of machine where it was supported by the auger shaft. That shaft drove the impeller after leaving the differential and augers were driven by chain off the axle shafts.

Everything turned in unison forward or reverse operation. Basic design which I would like to see in the machines of today unless I am missing something of vital importance.:icon_scratch:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I think it's a matter of preference.

One thing I loved when I got my first Ariens, vs. the Hahn-Eclipse I was previously using, was that at the end of a run I could stop the wheel drive and the auger & impeller would keep going and process that last little bit of snow. The H-E would always leave a pile behind that had to be cleaned up with a shovel. Not a huge big deal of course but the less shoveling I have to do, the happier I am!


----------

